# Keyboard Stopped working after reboot



## prasannasiriki (Apr 18, 2012)

I've installed FreeBSD 9.0 and desktop GUI environment from x11/gnome2.

GUI has come up properly. *A*fter working for 2-3 days while restarting the system, I got the error 
	
	



```
my unqualified host name sleeping for retry error
```
 and 
	
	



```
unable to qualify my own domain
```
 error.

After booting the GUI has come up but my keyboard stopped working 

Please someone help me out.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2012)

Can you use the keyboard to get into BIOS configuration? No? It's broke. 
The domain name thing is some service complaining that your host has no DNS resolvable hostname.


----------



## prasannasiriki (Apr 19, 2012)

While booting the keyboard is working. Once the GUI comes up when I open console then no key is working.

/etc/rc.conf configuration as follows:


```
gdb_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 19, 2012)

*M*ove /etc/X11/xorg.conf to other place, and try again.


----------



## prasannasiriki (Apr 20, 2012)

*T*o move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to other place, none of the keys are working to give the commands.


----------



## kpa (Apr 20, 2012)

Boot to single user mode by selecting single user mode at the boot menu. Once you're in the single user shell you'll have to remount the root filesystem as read-write. These commands should do that and also mount any other UFS filesystems: (the first command is just to make sure the clock is correct)

`# adjkerntz -i`
`# mount -a -t ufs`

Now you should be able to move/edit etc. files.

End the single user session with this when you're done:

`# reboot`


----------

